# First post, new to board



## TigerFury75 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just wanted to make a quick introduction. I started Tae Kwon Do classes in late February after my two sons had joined. I'm 32, mother of 2 boys and we're from Southeast Louisiana. I love the discipline and confidence that comes with the art. I just received my yellow belt so even that was an accomplishment for me and my boys. I plan on learning and taking this forward for as long as my two legs will allow me to. I attend an ITA school in Hammond LA and will be attending my first tournament in late April. I'm looking forward to all of it.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT! Love the avatar! This, I can honestly say is the best MA forum around!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your yellow belt, and welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy the forum! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard, *Tiger*.  Take your time to find a seat, kick-back and start shooting the breeze.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 6, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations!

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Gratz on your yellow belt.

artyon:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## myusername (Apr 6, 2008)

Cograts on your yellow belt and welcome to Martial Talk! I agree, Tae Kwon-do is highly enjoyable!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Congratulations on your yellow belt!


----------



## TigerFury75 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 6, 2008)

Greetings and congratulations!


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT..;>


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Apr 7, 2008)

Congrats on the belt and Welcome to MT....


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (Apr 7, 2008)

welcome and congrats on the yellow belt....good to see you're sharing the martial arts with your sons!  Enjoy the TKD


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 7, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 7, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------

